# Yes Alice Is/Was A Drunk. Chill



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Class of '76 Theme Was Welcome To My Nightmare.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

jesus?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is a alcoholic, not a drunk anymore.
He claims to have replaced his addiction to booze with a new addiction... Golf.
He claims he could play 18 holes a day.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=alice+cooper+gol&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The greatest Alice Cooper song of all time! We saw him at the Louisville Palace theater. Best Show ever!


----------



## Shourn (Oct 1, 2014)

Fantastic!﻿


----------

